# "Modern Family'" cast a no-show for script reading in contract dispute.



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

> E! News has confirmed that Modern Family's first table read for season four, scheduled for this morning, was canceled because the show's main cast members did not plan to show up. Renegotiations have turned ugly between ABC and the six adult cast members-Ty Burrell, Julie Bowen, Jesse Tyler Ferguson, Eric Stonestreet, Ed O'Neill and Sofia Vergara -who want a hefty pay raise for the upcoming fall season.


http://www.eonline.com/news/332677/...itches-first-day-of-work-in-nasty-money-fight


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

This is one of mt favorite shows, I hope in the end everyone gets what they want


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

oldschoolecw said:


> This is one of mt favorite shows, I hope in the end everyone gets what they want


Ditto. It's one of the few sitcoms I look forward to seeing every week.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Greed is good. Unreasonable actor demands took down "Friends". Could "Modern Family'" be next?


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

But, popular shows are NEVER cancelled right?

(Channeling the AMC thread)


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

They, with the exception of Ed O'Neil, want to go from $60,000 an episode to $200,000 an episode? Screw that. The show isn't that great, cancel it and move on.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Isn't that quite low for a top rated sitcom?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

SayWhat? said:


> Isn't that quite low for a top rated sitcom?


Top rated in comparison to what? Winning awards doesn't make you "top rated", winning the ratings does. I don't recall them ever winning the ratings war for any night. Maybe Phrelin can provide stats on that.

I'm not saying they don't deserve a raise, but 140% raise???

Go tell your boss you want a 140% raise or you don't show up and see what happens.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> Top rated in comparison to what? Winning awards doesn't make you "top rated", winning the ratings does. I don't recall them ever winning the ratings war for any night. Maybe Phrelin can provide stats on that.
> 
> I'm not saying they don't deserve a raise, but 140% raise???
> 
> Go tell your boss you want a 140% raise or you don't show up and see what happens.


I found this: http://cliqueclack.com/tv/2012/07/24/modern-family-cast-sues-higher-pay/


> The numbers tell a different story, though. The ratings for Season 3 had the show finishing at #15 among all shows, and an impressive #4 among the coveted Adults 18-49 demo - its highest ratings to date. Also, the advertising revenue generated by the show in 2011 was its highest to date. Since Modern Family is one of the most-watched shows on TV, and since viewership and awards recognition seems to be on an upswing, the studio probably will have to come to some kind of compromise with them. But the differences between the numbers reported to be on the table on each side is pretty sizable.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

If all they gave were 10% raises nobody in show business or sports would be making a million dollars.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> I found this: http://cliqueclack.com/tv/2012/07/24/modern-family-cast-sues-higher-pay/


Ok, not the top rated show but better than most.

So take them to $100,000 and Ed to $140,000. Or just take the top rated show, find out what their cast makes, and pay the cast of Modern Family 10% less per position in the ratings.

What they are asking for however is just insane.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> Top rated in comparison to what? Winning awards doesn't make you "top rated", winning the ratings does. I don't recall them ever winning the ratings war for any night. Maybe Phrelin can provide stats on that.
> 
> I'm not saying they don't deserve a raise, but 140% raise???
> 
> Go tell your boss you want a 140% raise or you don't show up and see what happens.


Your math is off. 60,000 to 200,000 is a 233% increase. I think 60,000 is low for a show of that quality and popularity, but you're right, 233% is a hefty amount to ask for. I am sure it's a negotiating ploy to end up somewhere in the middle.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> Your math is off. 60,000 to 200,000 is a 233% increase. I think 60,000 is low for a show of that quality and popularity, but you're right, 233% is a hefty amount to ask for. I am sure it's a negotiating ploy to end up somewhere in the middle.


You're right, I forgot to carry the 1. 

So who's going to be the first one to ask their boss for a 233% raise or else?


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

Nick said:


> Greed is good. Unreasonable actor demands took down "Friends". Could "Modern Family'" be next?


NBC pushed for a tenth season even after those demands.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Back in 2010, three of the Big Bang Theory stars (Leonard, Sheldon and Penny) went from $60,000 to $200,000 (per episode) with an automatic $50,000 increase for each season through season 7 plus money from the backend etc. Granted, this particular show is spectacularly popular, even reruns do extremely well on CBS not to mention syndication.

The Simpson's actors gets $400,000 an episode I believe.

But then I don't think the Big Bang cast ever were no shows for coming into work.


----------



## Garyunc (Oct 8, 2006)

Charlie Sheen was making 1.9 million per episode of two and half men and even Angus Jones makes $300,000 per episode.

http://www.examiner.com/article/two-and-a-half-men-the-half-man-gets-a-whole-contract


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> Back in 2010, three of the Big Bang Theory stars (Leonard, Sheldon and Penny) went from $60,000 to $200,000 (per episode) with an automatic $50,000 increase for each season through season 7 plus money from the backend etc. Granted, this particular show is spectacularly popular, even reruns do extremely well on CBS not to mention syndication.
> 
> The Simpson's actors gets $400,000 an episode I believe.
> 
> But then I don't think the Big Bang cast ever were no shows for coming into work.


They weren't no shows, they handled themselves like adults. And they certainly didn't take CBS to court like the Modern Family cast is doing with ABC. At the time of their negotiations they were second only to American Idol in their time slot. Lately they've been beating American Idol. A far cry from where Modern Family is. And they, along with How I Met Your Mother, are a goldmine in syndication. And yes, $200,000 is still too much for what they do.

As for the Simpsons, I can't explain that one. The show isn't nearly as popular as it was. I think during the last negotiations they just wanted to make sure they were on the air long enough to take the record for longest running show ever. When the contracts are up again if they come to an agreement they're just in it to be putting the record out of reach for everyone else forever.

If anyone from ABC is reading this I'll do the show for $50,000 per episode and be quite happy.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

In case you missed it, Sofia doesn't need the money since she was recently named at the top of Forbes list of highest paid female entertainers.

And I'm sure Ed is still getting something from all the Married reruns.


----------



## renbutler (Oct 17, 2008)

The fact that every one of them -- EVERY ONE OF THEM -- just got an Emmy nomination probably helps their cause. Of course, it probably gives a few of them a big head too.

(Or, in Eric Stonestreet's case, and even bigger head.)


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

> The negotiations have been dragging so long that they've delayed the beginning of preparations for the fourth season of 'Modern Family'.


http://www.contactmusic.com/news/modern-family-season-four-delayed-over-contract-war_1373930


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

SayWhat? said:


> And I'm sure Ed is still getting something from all the Married reruns.


Yeah, most definitely. From the way all the articles I've seen read Ed isn't asking for such a huge raise and initially declined to be part of the lawsuit against ABC but joined last minute to show solidarity.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

SayWhat? said:


> http://www.contactmusic.com/news/modern-family-season-four-delayed-over-contract-war_1373930


I wouldn't really trust that article though, they think the show is on FOX.



> The expected protracted negotiations over re-writing contracts between seasons of 'Modern Family' has taken on a rather bitter twist, with members of the hit Fox Television series now apparently ready to take their bosses to court in order to void their current contracts.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> I wouldn't really trust that article though, they think the show is on FOX.


Modern Family is a 20th Century Fox Television production.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

David Ortiz said:


> Modern Family is a 20th Century Fox Television production.


Yes, but they call it a "Fox television series" implying it's shown on FOX. It would be different if they referred to it as "Fox Television production".


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Give Sofia what ever she wants. I approve this message.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> Yes, but they call it a "Fox television series" implying it's shown on FOX. It would be different if they referred to it as "Fox Television production".


They said Fox Television series, not Fox television series. Case Matters.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

RasputinAXP said:


> They said Fox Television series, not Fox television series. Case Matters.


No, not really but whatever. I never get to be right, everyone would rather just be snarky and attack.

Besides "Fox Television" is the TV station, "20 Century Fox Television" is the production company.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

yosoyellobo said:


> Give Sofia what ever she wants. I approve this message.


I'll chip in for the chippy!


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

http://www.chicagotribune.com/enter...varietynvr1118057047-20120725,0,1215892.story



> 20th Century Fox TV has rescheduled a table read with the cast of "Modern Family" for Thursday at 10:30 a.m., the studio has confirmed.
> 
> -------------------
> 
> The rescheduling of the table read likely means there's been a cooling in the overheated standoff over the hit ABC comedy. That said, sources on both sides indicate no significant progress has been made.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> No, not really but whatever. I never get to be right, everyone would rather just be snarky and attack.
> 
> Besides "Fox Television" is the TV station, "20 Century Fox Television" is the production company.


I wasn't attacking, just pointing out that they differentiated between the two.

Sigh. Touchy?


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Cast of 'Modern Family' strikes new deal


----------



## kc1ih (May 22, 2004)

This is nothing, the cast of Seinfeld got a cool million per episodes in the later years.


----------

